# Specials > Testing Ground >  Points and green squares

## mccaugm

Just wondering how the points are worked out when you give someone positive or indeed negative rep?

----------


## mccaugm

Does no one know how the green squares are pointed?

----------


## Billy Boy

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?p=288863#post288863 

try here lol

----------


## mccaugm

Still doesn't help, I still don't know why I might get 3 points from one good rep suggestion and maybe 10 another time.  No logic. Help!!!  Niall and co whats going on? ::

----------


## WeeBurd

> Still doesn't help, I still don't know why I might get 3 points from one good rep suggestion and maybe 10 another time. No logic. Help!!! Niall and co whats going on?


Basically, the more rep you have,  the more "weight" your rep carries when you give it.  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

And why are the squares two different shades of green sometimes?

----------


## karia

> And why are the squares two different shades of green sometimes?


Hi Margaret,

Haven't a clue if this will answer your questions but I think that the 'wee light green boxes' only appear after you have already attained 5 rep squares (dark green)..and it saves the eyes on counting..also the 'boxes' become twice as hard to get after a certain point around the 5/6 box mark as you need double the amounts of points to get a new box..hence the differential...and the halo effect.... :: 

Clear as mud probably! :Grin: 

Hope you are well and I really appreciated your kind comments viz a vie my mam.

Kind Regards

Kariaxxx

----------


## Margaret M.

> Clear as mud probably!


Not at all, and now that you have explained it, it looks kinda obvious.

Thanks, Karia!

----------


## mccaugm

I have over 1000 rep points but only 8 squares, I thought it was 100 points = a green box.  Confused!!!!

----------


## wifie

Haha!  Often wondered - glad it is a nice easy system to follow!  Think I will just be glad if I get any rep and indeed my green boxes increase!  Who loves ya baby?  ::

----------

